# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## Kiarash1998

سلام
ببخشید جواب سوالمو تو تاپیکا پیدا نکردم که تاپیک جدید زدم.
من دیپلم سال 94 و پیش دانشگاهی سال 95 توی رشتۀ ریاضی گرفتم. کنکور 1402 هم میخوام رشتۀ ریاضی شرکت کنم. الان برای ترمیم چند تا سوال داشتم:
1-برنامم این بود که عمومیا رو دی ماه ترمیم کنم که توی خرداد کارم سبک‌تر باشه و اگه بازم نمرات عمومیا خوب نشد بتونم خرداد جبران کنم. میتونم این کارو بکنم یا ترمیم فقط 1 بار هست؟
2- درس‌های علوم اجتماعی و سلامت و بهداشت هم باید برم امتحان بدم؟  :Yahoo (77): 
3- برای ثبت نام ترمیم باید کجا برم؟ از الان ثبت نام نمیکنن؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

شنیدم همشو باید یه جا امتحان بدی و فقط توی دی میتونی شرکت کنی قبل از ۱۴۰۲

----------


## NiLQwoV

برای ثبت‌نام هم قبل امتحانات باید بری مدرسه ای ک دیپلم گرفتی اونجا پرونده تو بهت میدن و راهنمایی ت میکنن

----------


## NiLQwoV

آره اون دوتا درس مضخرف هم هستن

----------


## Kiarash1998

up

----------


## Kiarash1998

دوستان کسی نیست اطلاع کامل داشته باشه؟

----------


## KURAPIKA

سلام وقت بخیر
اینکه میشه عمومی و تخصصی رو جدا از هم ترمیم کرد رو خبر ندارم میشه یا نه. ولی بنظرم دی پرونده ترمیم رو جمع کن کامل خرداد کارت خیلی سخت تر میشه تایم جمع بندی و ... باید بزاری برای امتحان نهایی. بازم تصمیم نهایی با خودته.
برای ترمیم باید بری مدرسه بزرگسالان منطقه یا شهرتون اونجا فک کنم باید اقدام کنید برای ترمیم.

----------


## Kiarash1998

> سلام وقت بخیر
> اینکه میشه عمومی و تخصصی رو جدا از هم ترمیم کرد رو خبر ندارم میشه یا نه. ولی بنظرم دی پرونده ترمیم رو جمع کن کامل خرداد کارت خیلی سخت تر میشه تایم جمع بندی و ... باید بزاری برای امتحان نهایی. بازم تصمیم نهایی با خودته.
> برای ترمیم باید بری مدرسه بزرگسالان منطقه یا شهرتون اونجا فک کنم باید اقدام کنید برای ترمیم.


خودمم همین تو فکرم بود ولی من خیلی ساله از درس دور بودم و میخوام از دهم شروع کنم به خواندن. تا دی ماه نمیرسم اختصاصیای دوازدهم رو تموم کنم.
فقط یک بار میشه امتحان ترمیم داد؟ یعنی ممکن نیست دی ماه امتحان بدم و هر درسی که نمره‌اش خوب نشد دوباره خرداد امتحان بدم؟
اون دو تا درس هم باید شرکت کنم؟ (علوم اجتماعی و سلامت و بهداشت)

----------


## Akhansari

> خودمم همین تو فکرم بود ولی من خیلی ساله از درس دور بودم و میخوام از دهم شروع کنم به خواندن. تا دی ماه نمیرسم اختصاصیای دوازدهم رو تموم کنم.
> فقط یک بار میشه امتحان ترمیم داد؟ یعنی ممکن نیست دی ماه امتحان بدم و هر درسی که نمره‌اش خوب نشد دوباره خرداد امتحان بدم؟
> اون دو تا درس هم باید شرکت کنم؟ (علوم اجتماعی و سلامت و بهداشت)


متاسفانه امتحان ترمیم یبار هست اینطور که اعلام کردند میتونید تو دو مرحله دی و خرداد ترمیم بدید ولی هر درس یکبار مثلا میتونید ونج تا درس توی دی پنج تا درس اوی خرداد ترمیم بدید
برای اجتماعی و سلامت بهداشت نگران نباشید تاثیرشون به نسبت بقیه درسها کم تر هست

----------


## Kiarash1998

> متاسفانه امتحان ترمیم یبار هست اینطور که اعلام کردند میتونید تو دو مرحله دی و خرداد ترمیم بدید ولی هر درس یکبار مثلا میتونید ونج تا درس توی دی پنج تا درس اوی خرداد ترمیم بدید
> برای اجتماعی و سلامت بهداشت نگران نباشید تاثیرشون به نسبت بقیه درسها کم تر هست


خب اینجوری خیلی بده  :Yahoo (2): 
از منابعی که برای نهایی عمومی ها توی بازار موجوده اطلاع دارید؟ که فقط آموزش تشریحی داشته باشه با نمونه سوال

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> خب اینجوری خیلی بده 
> از منابعی که برای نهایی عمومی ها توی بازار موجوده اطلاع دارید؟ که فقط آموزش تشریحی داشته باشه با نمونه سوال


من فرمول بیست گاج رو میشناسم

----------


## Akhansari

> خب اینجوری خیلی بده 
> از منابعی که برای نهایی عمومی ها توی بازار موجوده اطلاع دارید؟ که فقط آموزش تشریحی داشته باشه با نمونه سوال


من از منو درسام استفاده کردم برای اجتماعی و سلامت بهداشت پیشنهادم شب امتحانه

----------


## خدا رو جه دیدی

> من از منو درسام استفاده کردم برای اجتماعی و سلامت بهداشت پیشنهادم شب امتحانه


سلام برای نظام قدیم هم باید این درس های جدید رو امتحان داد؟ شما سنتون بیشتره می پرسم

----------


## Tara mo

نه بابا کسی که نظام قدیمه که نمیخواد سلامت و بهداشت امتحان بده 
مگه جدول ضریب دروس نظام سالی واحدی رو ندیدین؟؟؟
فقط نظام جدید اینارو دارن
شما هردرسی که تو قدیم کم شدی باید ترمیم بری
که تازه واسه پیش دانشگاهی فعلا معلوم نیست ولی برا دیپلم میشه اونم فعلا اعلام نکردن چه زمانی

----------


## monina

شما نظام قدیم رو برای ترمیم معدل ثبتنام کردن؟

----------


## ha.hg

> نه بابا کسی که نظام قدیمه که نمیخواد سلامت و بهداشت امتحان بده 
> مگه جدول ضریب دروس نظام سالی واحدی رو ندیدین؟؟؟
> فقط نظام جدید اینارو دارن
> شما هردرسی که تو قدیم کم شدی باید ترمیم بری
> که تازه واسه پیش دانشگاهی فعلا معلوم نیست ولی برا دیپلم میشه اونم فعلا اعلام نکردن چه زمانی


سلام
پرسیدم‌‌گفتن‌کل‌دروس‌د  ازدهم‌رو‌امتحان‌باید‌د  د‌و‌انتخابی‌هم‌نیس‌.
در‌ضمن‌دستوری‌هم‌‌هنوز  نیامده‌که‌فرد‌نظام‌قدی  م‌میتونه‌میتونه‌بره‌واس  ه‌ترمیم.

----------


## monina

اره همینو میگن ک دستوری نیومده ک نظام قدیم چجور ترمیم کنه   نمیدونم تکلیف ما نظام قدیما چی میشه  شما هم نظام قدیم هستین

----------

